# Any thoughts on what will be on the next BOLT UPDATE



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

Its been a while since we had an update (I know that they are quarterly)..

I like coming home and finding new features..

Any thoughts on what will be next...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Hopefully Amazon and Vudu UHD. Plus the ability to play Amazon and Netflix HDR UHD content.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

HBO Go is apparently in the works, and sooner or later out-of-home streaming is expected.

Whether they're actually in the next update, who knows. But they're in the pipeline.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

I'll take any of the four items on my Wish List, but I would settle for OOH streaming and the ability to use the last free Bolt tuner for live TV on a Mini.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10728692#post10728692


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

Really need more support for 4K .... like Amazon UHD (I was told it would be here by Thanksgiving 2015). 

HBO Go would be very nice too.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

OOH and premium sideloading!


----------



## aniehues (Feb 11, 2016)

Pretty nice device! it does need way more apps (Showtime/HBO/Comedy Central/TBS/etc...) Sling TV! My wife is Asian so if you could somehow bring in some Asian channels she would probably like that  I think the ability to delete channels from your guide without having to go to settings would be nice. Like hold down the - button for 5 seconds and the channel is removed from the guide? Maybe the ability to use Roku as a device that can work with the Tivo? I like Roku but this device is going to replace it but I would still like to use the Roku instead of tossing it. 

Another good enhancement would be pop-up how-to's that show in the guild or somewhere when you press the Tivo button. Something small but informative on how to do something for us newbies


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

aniehues said:


> I think the ability to delete channels from your guide without having to go to settings would be nice. Like hold down the - button for 5 seconds and the channel is removed from the guide?


You can already remove channels directly from the guide. In the grid guide just hit left to select the channel number and there is an option to remove the channel from the channel list.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

rainwater said:


> You can already remove channels directly from the guide. In the grid guide just hit left to select the channel number and there is an option to remove the channel from the channel list.


I heard it was there but never seen the 1980's guide part, much better way to do a favorites list change.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

rainwater said:


> You can already remove channels directly from the guide. In the grid guide just hit left to select the channel number and there is an option to remove the channel from the channel list.





Leon WIlkinson said:


> I heard it was there but never seen the 1980's guide part, much better way to do a favorites list change.


You don't need to use the Grid Guide, just press Select to bring up the Mini Guide, then hit Left Arrow, Select and Remove.


----------



## aniehues (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks, I was in the other guide. I like grid better anyways . They should default to that to start with. The Tivo guide...not all that


----------



## Beavertail Tivo (Nov 7, 2015)

My Bolt has never been able to play Netflix or Cox on-demand. I called Tivo service a few weeks ago and they told me it was a known issue with an update planned for mid February. Fingers' crossed.


----------



## global_dev (Mar 15, 2010)

CoxInPHX said:


> You don't need to use the Grid Guide, just press Select to bring up the Mini Guide, then hit Left Arrow, Select and Remove.


HOLY CARP. this is a revelation for me. makes deleting channels so much easier than going back to channel list.


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

CoxInPHX said:


> You don't need to use the Grid Guide, just press Select to bring up the Mini Guide, then hit Left Arrow, Select and Remove.





global_dev said:


> HOLY CARP. this is a revelation for me. makes deleting channels so much easier than going back to channel list.


This is awesome news to me, too, but I'd personally rather have the ability to toggle channels through the TiVo website or hitting a web-based interface that the Bolt could've provided. But, ya, I'll take that quick setting change any day of the week. Thanks for this.


----------

